# Bf 110E now finished!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

After a bit of a struggle I have managed to finish my 1/48 scale Eduard Bf 110E. The Eduard kit can be difficult to build but my kit had some additional problems that were related to some QC issues that made building this one much more trouble than usual and I almost gave up on it a few times.

On to the pics...



































































Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I love the posing officer!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks real!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

You most definitely have the subtle nuances of WWII German camoflage dialed in nicely, agentsmith..........................you do *great* work with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks John, KUROK, and Ace Airspeed!

Ace Airspeed,
Painting the German camouflage is easy with the right airbrush, I used my Iwata Revolution BR to paint the 110. I have several other airbrushes that are much more expensive than the Revolution BR and are supposed to be able to paint fine detail better but they don't seem to work as well with model paints as the Revolution BR does so I use the BR for all my painting.

One more pic of the Bf 110E









Agentsmith


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Agentsmith...Was away for awhile,.. Saw your pic's of your finished Hs 129 - Awesome Job. It looks like it's sitting there ready to go, Just waiting on it's next mission and crew.....AS for your Bf 110 - Awesome Job aswell, so glad you didn't give up on it, Camouflage,weathering,diaroma,backdrop even the Personnel & Pilot ,Great paint jobs.... Keep up the good work and keep showing the pic's....love'em.......S.MOE.........OUT


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*Wow, Fantastic job. the B & W photograph looks real.*
*your Luftwaffe builds are always terrific.*


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for looking s.moe and CJTORINO!

I might have another model finished by next week.


Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done a beautiful job on the 110 my Friend.....Cheers Mark


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Mark!


Agentsmith


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I love the 110 since I was a kid. It is one of those planes that just looks "right" to me... I have several Eduard kits in the stash and have heard about the difficulties in their building. Still each one I have seen looks really good and yours is done very well!

Cheers
Max Bryant


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Max,
The Eduard Bf 110 kits are by no means weekend quick builds but the kits are very complete and even have good decals and most everything fits together pretty well.
My sample had a few problems with it, one fuselage half was badly warped, a propeller blade had part of the tip missing(a mold short shot), and several smaller parts were broken. All these things were overcome but it sure took some of the fun out of building it.
What most people have trouble with (me too) was the fit of the engine nacelles, it took a huge amount of dry fitting and adding plastic shims and some putty to get a decent fit and I still did not get it 100% correct.
BTW, the instructions do NOT say anything about the pitot tube, yet its on one of the sprues! I found mine by accident.

Agentsmith


----------

